
Biggest Browser Share Gain In October Goes To Chrome - michaelhart
http://techcrunch.com/2010/11/01/browser-share-gain-chrome/
======
aresant
A couple of interesting points:

a) Since January Chrome has gained from 5.22% to current 8.47%.

b) While IE has lost more points overall, FF has lost a greater percentage of
their users. IE has gone from 62.12% share to 59.26% share since January. FF
has gone fron 24.43 to 22.82% since January.

c) Don't miss the incredible repository on browser data here
[http://www.netmarketshare.com/browser-market-
share.aspx?qpri...](http://www.netmarketshare.com/browser-market-
share.aspx?qprid=0)

------
ZeroGravitas
I would have assumed that headline to be true for the last year or so (well
apart from the "october" bit).

From another source, it appears Firefox is about to pass IE in europe (or
perhaps more correctly, IE is about to pass Firefox on it's way down):

<http://gs.statcounter.com/#browser-eu-monthly-200910-201010>

